# Top 10 Scariest Food Additives



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Top 10 Scariest Food Additives

http://health.yahoo.net/experts/eatthis/top-10-scariest-food-additives


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Scary stuff in that article, and in our grocery stores. Really makes me want to rethink what I eat. I'll bet our ancestors would not be able to identify "cheese flavoring". Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

webster2 said:


> Scary stuff in that article, and in our grocery stores. Really makes me want to rethink what I eat. I'll bet our ancestors would not be able to identify "cheese flavoring". Thanks for sharing!


I hope to make a lot of posters re-think!! We are poisoning ourselves. This is not a good thing.

We were not meant to flourish on chemicals. No way!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I hope many will take a look, and re-evaluate what they eat. So many of the "ingredients" are not words we are familiar with, but we eat it anyway. Thanks for sharing the article to our attention! You really are the best! I certainly have benefited from your knowledge, thank you!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

webster2 said:


> I hope many will take a look, and re-evaluate what they eat. So many of the "ingredients" are not words we are familiar with, but we eat it anyway. Thanks for sharing the article to our attention! You really are the best! I certainly have benefited from your knowledge, thank you!


You are such a dear heart; I have benefited just simply by having you in my cyber-life! I look forward to your postings. Very much so.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

That made my day! It has been a pleasure having you in my cyber life too! Thank you very much for the kind words, and the bounty of info! It has been a godsend! :hugs:


----------



## gelf (Jun 20, 2011)

shudder

i know. i have others on my list of no-no's for me and my hubby.

1) sulfites --- need to be careful of these, especially if allergic to sulfa antibiotics. other places for sulfites -- things with aspirin, pepto bismal, peppermints, spearmints, wintergreen... sodium sulfite & metabisulfite -- many crackers have this too.

2) natamycin -- used as a perservative for cheeses.. this is directly related to erythromycin, another antibiotic.

3) erythrobate, erythobic acid, erythrotol, sodium erythrobate,... and some others: another preservative for cheeses, meats, etc. eg. ERYTHROMYCIN!!!!!!!

4) ascefame potassium --- ARTIFICIAL SWEETNER -- this one is just as bad a nutrasweet/equal, and sometimes more. i cannot tell you how many juices etc have it.

5) sucralose --- another artifical sweetner -- and they have this in kid's juices, orange juice, etc. i would never give a kid these two artificial sweetners, much less myself or anybody (unless they are allergic to saccharin).

note on saccharin -- most of the studies have been done on massive doses. the tiny doses for coffee and tea (unless you are pouring it in) are not that dangerous. however, for me, just give me a little bit of suger. and keep the splenda. splenda is agent orange!!! to sugar.

just my 2 cents.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

gelf said:


> shudder
> 
> i know. i have others on my list of no-no's for me and my hubby.
> 
> ...


You're kidding!?!?! No, on the agent orange? My dad has a lot of health issues attributed to agent range. Thanks for the additional items on this list. It is getting more confusing every day about what not to eat.


----------

